# Appetizers/cute food for a flower themed birthday party!



## southernbelle5672 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I am having a birthday party and I am making these adorable cupcakes:
Flower Cupcake in a Cone Recipe | Holiday & Seasonal Cupcakes | Family Fun

I would like to make some other appetizer type food as well. I am thinking about flower shaped peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, but what else would go with the theme?

You guys are so talented and creative, I know you can help me think of something!


----------



## froggythefrog (Feb 24, 2010)

This is totally the wrong season, but how about nasturtium salad?  Fried squash blossoms?   Violet pastels for after the dinner?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 25, 2010)

You could make cut-out mini-sandwiches, or cut cheese into flower or leaf shapes to go with crackers?


----------

